# stop Whining



## Tuc (Jul 19, 2011)

Can any one help to get my GSD to stop Whining so much.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

There isn't enough information about him, why he whines, when he whines, how much exercise he gets, and what his daily activities are in order to give any kind of suggestions.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a whiner. When she first came home at 9 weeks if she was awake she was whining. Even WHILE eating. Hilarious, but annoying. I ignored the behavior, and now she's cut down significantly.

Sunflowers is right, we need more info! If this is a young puppy then I'd say quit worrying.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our 6 month old pup whines when she is excited (when she gets up in the morning & when I come home), when she is bored or lonely and when she has to go potty.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine talks. She talks to me, she talks to the other dogs, and she yells at the cat.....she just can't accept the cat doesn't want anything to do with her.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

One of the most endearing qualities of a GSD, IMO, is their whine. I never thought I'd miss it... but I do. I can't wait to hear it again! I think that asking a GSD to stop whining is kind of like asking them to stop liking balls. It's kind of part and parcel. If you find it really annoying, I can send you a recording of my Jendaya Conure screaming. That's MUCH more annoying!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you stop a GSD whining lol.. 

Rio is a major whiner and has been since she was 10 weeks old. I've never given into it but its continued regardless.. its just her way!


----------

